# Where to find budgies in Toronto



## tiotivel (Jan 12, 2022)

In continuance of this post - Does anyone know trusted breeders around Toronto area?. (Why was it closed, anyway? You should keep it open so people can continue adding to the list.)
*Shelters*
Someone linked to the city shelters aka Toronto Animal Services, but there’s also the Toronto Humane Society, the OSPCA, and the municipal and private shelters of nearby municipalities (e.g. Etobicoke Humane Society, Mississauga Animal Services, the list goes on). Many but not all of these places are hooked into petfinder.ca.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Posts are closed when they are not active for a period of time.
The original thread was asking about budgie breeders. 😊*


----------

